# Need Bag Advice ... ~ Burton 166?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whats a jib bag?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

typo

i meant 'gig' LOL

Burton.com


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Bag is fine...I just got a high sierra bag for $65 that has a lot of padding, two external boot pockets, and a gear pocket...great for the car or plane...

One other thing to consider - when I fly I usually try to keep my boots in my carry-on...if my luggage gets lost I can at least have my own boots with whatever I decide to demo...

Most bags should be pretty good - just make sure you are not buying only a sleeve - that will offer no padding and no real protection


----------



## ks5z (Dec 14, 2007)

we just got the burton wheelie gig bag which is probably smaller and cheaper this past fall and took a trip to colorado with it... came through fine, except prepare for your nice new bag to look like it got dragged through a dirt pit once the airlines are done with it...

we were able to fit my board/bindings and my wife's skis and poles, one of my boots and all our pants, coats and extras as padding around everything... we put the rest of the boots in a big backpack. If you're going solo, you could probably easily fill it with your gear and some of your extra clothes for the trip as well.

Definately get one with wheels if you plan to fly, as the bag gets heavy quick, and makes it a lot easier to drag through the airport.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

hi. i have the 2008 burton gig bag 156 in roast brown. i have the one without the wheels. the gig bag seems very well constructed and getting my board (151) in and out is easy. there is an external pocket (roughly the dimensions of a magazine) that you could probably put tools or whatever in it. there is a long strap for the shoulder and a smaller handle for just carrying. there is also an id slot for trips. i recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks k5z and theorist

im def leaning towards the wheeled bags as the main objective for this purchase is to pack it all in and fly out west (for some real snow LOL)

whats the best color for the airports? i would assume black .. i have dakine luggage (black) and it has done well with run of the mill cross country travel

i see some of the brown and white bags and cant imagine how easily beatup they must get ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

yea, wish i could even fly out west, but dont have that kinda money. some friends and i might pull a road trip next season out there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

dude check out the Ogio Agent... I have it and love it. Expandable for bigger boards and holds everything you could ever want to take with you


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Black will stand up better to the abuse of travel...

A lot of people have black bags so I'd just throw something on there (a patch, a tag, a giant picture of a snowboarding camel) so it's easier to tell which bag is yours


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

dmoss said:


> Black will stand up better to the abuse of travel...
> 
> A lot of people have black bags so I'd just throw something on there (a patch, a tag, a giant picture of a snowboarding camel) so it's easier to tell which bag is yours



Yeah - i have some very bright red id tags on my black dakine ... i see a lot of ppl tie bright ribbons/string/stuff on there to differentiate their luggage.


----------

